# 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT radio upgrade



## clediukau1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just bought a 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT and would like to ugrade the whole system. I have seen a pioneer upgrade and a head unit with navigation. First is the pioneer package an option that can be purchased after the fact. Two is the car wired so I can just purchase the radio that has nav and use the same display?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze we are glad to have you here! Here is a helpful link for your questions.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html#post163983


----------

